# Sydney November Comp Bashes



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thinking of making up for a land-bound weekend with two assaults on the comp next weekend.

Thinking of an evening session Friday and an inshore bash Sunday morning, conditions permitting.

Anyone up for Friday evening? Thinking of bream or bass. Seeing as its a comp date, tending towards the more familiar bream. How does Lane Cove River sound? On the water around 6 until late. Launch at Figtree Bridge.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keen for sunday am somewhere


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Andybear's Murphy appears to be at work. Yesterday seabreeze was showing good conditions for Friday and Sunday. Now its showing a southerly change on Friday and high winds on Sunday. Can only hope that it has sorted itself out by the weekend.

Davey, where you thinking of on Sunday? BTW, have you heard of the sydneyangler summer kingfish comp?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I HOPE they've got it wrong and that conditions are OK for Sunday. Will wait till later in the week to confirm anything however. Somewhere central would be good although I wouldn't mind having a crack at some more kingies/salmon if conditions are OK

Yes have entered the kingfish challenge on SydneyAngler and will try to outdo the stinkboats over summer.


----------



## THUNDERBIRD2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Gents,

Thunderbird2 here (aka the absolute beginner). Friday is out but I am up for a go on the weekend. I will monitor the messages but count me in for an early Saturday or Sunday - all the best David


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

now it looks windy for sunday :?

Gonna give the Parra a bash on Friday around noon....
will catch up with you guys for a Lane Cove bream hunt if it happens 

c ya on the water....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I can't make Sunday - have to return a favour. Will be fishing, but not yakking.

Friday's forecast is not looking the best but I definitely want to get out. I've has the [email protected]#$ hit the fan at work so am not certain now if I'll make it Friday evening. Will post when I'm more sure. Might be a bit windy but shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

seems like 'one of those weekends' where we can't get our act together and the weather looks like it won't play nice.

I'll be leaving my decision until late notice, but will be tentatively planning another crack at the kings/salmon early Sunday morning off Botany Bay Heads launching at Kurnell again. Wind is supposed to be relatively light early in the day with some drizzle/rain.

However final decision will be made when the alarm goes off early Sunday morning as to weather the conditions look OK...

heres hoping


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: bloody hell !!!

30 knot winds for sunday :shock:

Tomorow is still a bit iffy Kraley..

70% chance of finishing things up in the morning and heading out to 
H&C Bay.... not very original but always pull a few fish...
Launching at Bayview Park around 1 (hopefully) and trolling low tide around Canada and Kings Bay first with the rising tide....

dont mind the rain....wind sucks :x

hope to c ya on the water mate


----------

